# Preparing Bees for Winter Program



## beekeeper1 (Jan 31, 2010)

The Big South Fork Bee Keepers will be hosting a program on Saturday August 7th, 2010 at 1:00 pm EST at the Flat Rock Baptist Church Christian Life Center on "Preparing Your Bees for Winter".

Phil Craft, Kentucky State Apiarist, will be the key note speaker. He will be covering "Fall Medications" and "Getting Your Bees Prepared for Winter". 

Local Beekeepers will cover "Types of Feed Supplements" and "Types of Feeders".

The program is free and is expected to last about 2.5 hours.

Directions:
Flat Rock Baptist Church is located on US Hwy 27, about 3 miles north of Whitley City, Kentucky. About 30 miles south of Somerset, Kentucky and 25 miles north of Oneida, TN.

For more information:e-mail [email protected]


----------

